# Minikube on FreeBSD 11.1



## Dajin (May 20, 2018)

Hey everybody,
has anyone had any luck running kubernetes' minikube?
I wanted to install it locally to experiment a little as it is used at my workplace.
Installing kubectl and gcloud worked without a hassle, but starting minikube ends with the following error:

```
user@desktop:~ % minikube start --vm-driver=virtualbox
Starting local Kubernetes v1.10.0 cluster...
Starting VM...
Downloading Minikube ISO
 150.53 MB / 150.53 MB [============================================] 100.00% 0s
E0520 16:32:56.486842   12108 start.go:159] Error starting host: Error creating host: Error executing step: Running precreate checks.
: This computer doesn't have VT-X/AMD-v enabled. Enabling it in the BIOS is mandatory.

 Retrying.
E0520 16:32:56.487066   12108 start.go:165] Error starting host:  Error creating host: Error executing step: Running precreate checks.
: This computer doesn't have VT-X/AMD-v enabled. Enabling it in the BIOS is mandatory
```

Virtualization is enabled:

```
user@desktop:~ % dmesg | grep -C 4 VT-x
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x21<LAHF,ABM>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2fbb<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,BMI1,HLE,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,RTM,NFPUSG>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 34359738368 (32768 MB)
avail memory = 33233674240 (31694 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
```

Virtualbox runs without any issues as well.
I tried other vm-drivers and none but no luck. 
Looking around the net didn't yield any result...

Any ideas where to start poking?


----------



## tobik@ (May 20, 2018)

This reeks of Linuxisms. I bet minikube checks /proc/cpuinfo or something to see if the processor supports VT-X.

I'd start grepping for the error message in minikube's sources and go from there.

EDIT: Confirmed. Look at

https://github.com/kubernetes/minik.../machine/drivers/virtualbox/virtualbox.go#L40
https://github.com/kubernetes/minik...machine/drivers/virtualbox/virtualbox.go#L271
https://github.com/kubernetes/minik.../drivers/virtualbox/virtualbox_freebsd.go#L13


----------



## Dajin (May 25, 2018)

Thanks for the quick answer and nice hunch btw.


----------

